# OT > Offtopic >  Helsingin toteutumattomat kanavat

## teme

Laitetaan nyt tänne, kai siellä jotain vesibussejakin olisi voinut kulkea, Otso Kivekkään mainio blogaus aiheesta: http://vesirajassa.blogspot.com/2010...t-kanavat.html

Noin puolivakavissaan, jos Helsinkiin joskus vielä suunnitellaan vesiliikennettä niin tuo Hesperianpuiston kanava voisi olla hyödyksi. Kruunuvuori - Kulosaari - Merihaka - Hakaniemi - Töölönlahti - Töölö - Hietsu - Keilaniemi...  :Smile:

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Saa kyllä olla melko matalia vesibusseja.

Vaikka Hesperian kanavan rakentaisi ja rautateille tekisi uuden korkeamman sillan, niin jää silti vielä Pitkäsilta, joka on muistaakseni korkealla vedellä alle kaksimetrinen (ei merikorttia käsillä, saatan muistaa väärin). Se lienee suojeltu, tai olisi viimeistään sen jälkeen kun joku ehdottaa korottamista. ja hyvä niin.

Eli ehkä pitäisi rakentaa se Hakaniemen kanavakin ja siihen korkeammat sillat  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> -- jää silti vielä Pitkäsilta, joka on muistaakseni korkealla vedellä alle kaksimetrinen (ei merikorttia käsillä, saatan muistaa väärin). Se lienee suojeltu, tai olisi viimeistään sen jälkeen kun joku ehdottaa korottamista. ja hyvä niin.


Rakentaa sillan molemmin puolin sulut, jolloin pääsee alempaa ali.  :Smile:

----------


## teme

Sukellusvene?  :Smile:

----------

